# How much Cutter and, or Polish do I use.



## catchum (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, Newbie question. I will be tumbling round clear milk bottles only. I'm wondering how much Aluminum oxide cutter to use inside and outside the bottle along with the copper. I also would like to know how much polish to use inside and outside. Thanks to all for help.  Dan


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Catchum,


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 1, 2006)

Again Hi Catchum,
 Boy, I hate computers.
 Question, what grit cutting oxide do plan to use (examples, 1,200, 1,000, 600).
 slcholt definitely is right about the measurements on how much to use.
 Stinger


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 1, 2006)

PS. DON'T use any 600 grit cutter on embossed bottles. Kelley


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 2, 2006)

I use 600 grit all the time, only a 1/4tsp in and outside and nolonger then 36 hours then i go to 1200 for 3 days and then polish for 3 ro 4 days all done on 35 to 40 rpms, works good for me, you do need to keep an eye on the 600 it will do a bottle in id left on to long, maybe 3 days or longer depending on how much you use.

 rick


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have tumbled a lot of bottles but I do not do it professionally as Rick does so I would go with his recommendations. I do know that 600 grit will take off a lot of glass if you aren't careful. The embossment is your high point on a bottle and that is where you will see it first. If you use 600 just be careful . If you want more indepth info I would contact Rick or any other professional bottle cleaner personally before you try it on a "good" bottle.  Kelley


----------



## catchum (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks to all for the info.  I will be using 1000 aluminum oxide to cut and aluminum polish to polish.  I'll start with junk bottles as I am a newbie. LOL  Thanks again to all who responded and to this site in general for all the helpful info.  

 Dan

www.milkbottlefill.com


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 3, 2006)

I would agree with Rick to a point about using 600 grit.
 I use 600 grit on both the out & inside, but only under certain conditions.
 If you have a bubble that is somewhat close to the surface, very weak embossing or a soft color glass bottle, it can easily do damage to those areas. I tumble at about 30 to 40 RPMs (even sodas) and still will error on the side of caution with 600 grit. I will also use plastic pellets instead of copper if its a tricky situation (yeah, it takes forever to tumble)
 I agree that people have had a tendency to make 600 grit cut glass like Godzilla going through Tokyo, but if I would have used it on some bottles it would of done some damage to them.
 Play around with it with some junk bottles of diferent shapes,colors and embossing, then you'll know how to work it in to your tumbling routine. But make it a part of your tumbling, its a great tool.
 600 grit is under used and misunderstood. It can really help and can do things that the other grits can't do.
 Stinger


----------



## catchum (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for all the help. I will post some pics of bottles before and after as soon as I get going.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 12, 2007)

How many of you guys put silicone or tape over the high points/weak areas when you run 600? I do that and then run it in 1200. 
 Works for me.
 Bill


----------

